# Any medics out there?



## mikesmith1949 (Nov 5, 2008)

I retired from running a successful health-screening practice in London about 3 years ago to live in Dharamsala Northern India. I now live next door to H.H. Dalai Lama and life is good. I study Buddhism and meditation, write and play music. Leaving the rat race was a great move.

I'm quite interested in moving to THaialnd and looking at the health-screening market potential here. Its well developed in the UK especially in the corporate sector, stress is a major issue amongst all levels of employee and my particular practice specialised in disease prevention and stress management. I have no idea if this is an emerging market in Thailand but would be interested to explore the possibilities with medics or human resources people that work here and might know the market. I'd be interested in exploring the potential of setting up a business here providing health-screening/stress monitoring, counselling in this area. So anyone with any interest can contact me.

In fact I'm interested to talk to anyone working here about pretty much anything.

Thanks for reading

Michael Smith


----------

